# KUZMICH PHOTOGRAPHY



## dimakuzmich (Apr 12, 2012)

Before and After


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm more curious about what she finds so fascinating in that river than the editing. lol


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 13, 2012)

it was just that she leaned over to touch the water


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 13, 2012)

Might I suggest posting in the general/people photography galleries?


----------



## Kolander (Apr 13, 2012)

The background doesn't work. Wouldn't you like better...?


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 13, 2012)

Is this for real?


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 13, 2012)

I hope not


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 13, 2012)

The edit is unbalanced. You have an off center vignette encroaching at seperate areas in an asymmetrical way. The background is busy in both. The edit feels heavy handed in the processing.

The original shot could have benefited from a more shallow DOF. 

Neither the original or the edit is great IMO.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 13, 2012)

Kolander said:


> The background doesn't work. Wouldn't you like better...?



This edit achieves an isolated subject and thus the composition is improved greatly. It is much better than OP's edit as is. 

However, you've also done something funky with the top of her hair. I'm also not a fan of the glaring brights and subsequently making her look like a ghost.


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 13, 2012)

hows the color, plus i dont care about the background , all i need in this picture is the subject, which is the person


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 13, 2012)

and plus who said my pictures are ok to edit, did i ask you


----------



## SCraig (Apr 13, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> and plus who said my pictures are ok to edit, did i ask you


Yeah, and you didn't have that option checked in your profile earlier.  I looked to see whether your pictures were "OK To Edit" when I first saw this earlier today and it was undefined.  You were wrong for not having that option checked earlier, Kolander was wrong for not asking first.  Stalemate.

The background colors in the "Before" are better than in the "After" however the subject colors are about the same.  However both have a lot of blown-out highlights in the white dress and a hot spot on her left shoulder.  The background really ruins the shot for me.


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> and plus who said my pictures are ok to edit, did i ask you


At the time Kolander posted that edit, _*you had not yet selected an edit preference*_. 

I know because I looked at your thread and checked to see what your edit preference was when I saw the edited photo.

But obviously you have since set an edit preference, and I have edited those posts that contained the edited photo.


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> ..... plus i dont care about the background......


That is an astonishing statement from a professional photographer.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 13, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> all you ****en bitches can screw your self


Another satisfied customer.


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 13, 2012)

what? idk what your talking about


----------



## manaheim (Apr 13, 2012)

btw... I think that image is tilted.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> dimakuzmich said:
> 
> 
> > ..... plus i dont care about the background......
> ...


Very!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 13, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> hows the color, *plus i dont care about the background , all i need in this picture is the subject, which is the person*



Oh really? Then maybe you shouldn't be posting in The Professional Gallery.


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 13, 2012)

manaheim said:


> btw... I think that image is tilted.



what does that mean


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 13, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > btw... I think that image is tilted.
> ...



It means that the horizon is tilted. 

Furthermore, no one partaking in photographic arts, specifically portraiture, should ever claim that "the background doesn't matter." If you're not considering all aspects of the photograph from lighting, composition, subject matter, and background, you're far from a professional. 

I'm sorry, the subject does not "make" the photo. The water is now unnaturally red, there's a dark void on the left side of the frame. The subject is almost dead center within the frame. 

Also, having a 5D Mark II and 24-70 f/2.8 doesn't make you a professional either.


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 13, 2012)

i got the 24-70mm 2.8, 85mm 1.2, 50mm 1.4, like i said the background does not matter in this picture, if its nature or a beautiful sky then i capture that moment


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 13, 2012)

also take a look at these photos, this is where i did care about the background, so hop off my butt

link: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/280353-kuzmich-photography.html


----------



## fokker (Apr 13, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Also, having a 5D Mark II and 24-70 f/2.8 doesn't make you a professional either.



That may be true, but if you add a couple of primes as well and can make photos red in photoshop then you're an insta-pro


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 13, 2012)

fokker said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Also, having a 5D Mark II and 24-70 f/2.8 doesn't make you a professional either.
> ...



Yes and what is your style of editing


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 13, 2012)

and plus who said its red, its fall orange, look at the first picture the water is green cause of the reflection and alot of things are green in there, then if you know a program called "photoshop" (probably not) you can change the hue of the green to orange and all green changes into orange, then add a vignette. DONE


----------



## Kolander (Apr 14, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> and plus who said my pictures are ok to edit, did i ask you



I beg your pardon, I could have sworn I saw the OK, just wanted to help.


----------



## Kolander (Apr 14, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> ...However, you've also done something funky with the top of her hair...



It was a quick fixing, just a sketch in 2 minutes to show an idea. Being my picture, I should had edited it carefully.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 14, 2012)

It's time to upgrade to 5DM3.


----------



## fokker (Apr 14, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> and plus who said its red, its fall orange, look at the first picture the water is green cause of the reflection and alot of things are green in there, then if you know a program called "photoshop" (probably not) you can change the hue of the green to orange and all green changes into orange, then add a vignette. DONE



Can you please elaborate on these complicated techniques? How does I make colours look unrealistic? Vignette? Is that some kind of salad dressing?


----------



## manaheim (Apr 14, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> also take a look at these photos, this is where i did care about the background, so hop off my butt
> 
> link: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/280353-kuzmich-photography.html



bahahahhaha...

BTW... that bride on the lower right?  She's tilted.  Maybe all that red makes you see funny. 

Oh and it looks like there's some trash barrels behind her or something.  There's that smarmy background thing again, but I suppose it doesn't matter.

For what it's worth, I think some of your photos are actually very neat.  The post-processing style is way over the top, but it's pretty cool.  I can't really comment on the compositions too much because the post processing is so overwhelming I almost can't really see the composition, but hey... what the hell... it's neat.  Garish, perhaps, but neat.

All this aside, you are SUCH an a-hole it's rather astonishing.  That's really totally a-ok.  It's clearly part of you, and frankly I find it hysterical.  I'd love to have you stick around here just so I can watch people bounce off of you, but I'll be honest with you... TPF is CLEARLY  not for you.  You have nothing to learn from anyone here, and everyone here is beneath you.  I don't expect you'll stick around long.

Thanks for the laughs, though.



"hop off my ****"

bahahaha....


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 14, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> and plus who said its red, its fall orange, look at the first picture the water is green cause of the reflection and alot of things are green in there, then if you know a program called "photoshop" (probably not) you can change the hue of the green to orange and all green changes into orange, then add a vignette. DONE



I don't think you realize how much your technique harms your photos. That's what we've been trying to tell you. 

And yes, we've all heard about photoshop. We've also heard about effective image editing. Have you?


----------



## SCraig (Apr 14, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> also take a look at these photos, this is where i did care about the background, so hop off my butt
> link: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/280353-kuzmich-photography.html


Wow!  22 posts and we've already got him using profanity.  That may be a new record.

Word of advice:  If you are going to claim to be a professional photographer either learn to shoot properly or grow a backbone.

The  two shots in this topic are bad, the bridal shots are just as bad or  worse.  You are so full of yourself you aren't going to listen to  anything anyone advises you to do so you might just as well get  accustomed to hearing bad reviews of your photographs.  There are some  very talented photographers on this board that you could have learned a  lot from but you've pretty much blown any chance of that happening.

Best of luck.  If photography is your chosen career you're going to need it.   Now, on to my ignore list you go.


----------



## Mrgiggls (Apr 14, 2012)

Man this thread beats the shyte out of The Big Bang Theory......and I though Sheldon could nerd rage!!  Dood, you have my sincerest congradulations for being the most entertainment I've seen in a month.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 16, 2012)

Me thinks this is either "He Who Travels the Speed of the Sun" or "Guy Who Takes Photos of Fires" back to torment us.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 16, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> . . . "Guy Who Takes Photos of Fires" . . .


I found him another home - he is much happier.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 16, 2012)

I was more inclined to think the first anyway... :lmao:


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 16, 2012)

dimakuzmich said:


> also take a look at these photos, this is where i did care about the background, so hop off my butt
> 
> link: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/280353-kuzmich-photography.html



Frankly, I don't think this link helped your case.


----------

